

The Staggering Death Toll of Mexico’s Drug War - betolink
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/foreign-affairs-defense/drug-lord/the-staggering-death-toll-of-mexicos-drug-war/

======
paulhauggis
When Mexico can fix it's corruption issues where any cop can be paid off with
a few thousand pesos, the violence will stop. It's the same reason why we had
so much violence and crime during the prohibition era and again during the 70s
and 80s in Miami.

Legalizing drugs in the US will not fix this. The main reason is because the
labor in Mexico is cheap. Much cheaper than in the US. Legalizing drugs will
only make it easier for companies here to outsource to now legitimate cartels
in Mexico.

Why do you think we still outsource to China?

